

Hologram of Apple’s Steve Jobs To Appear At iPhone 5 Keynote? - adamcoomes
http://mockcrunch.com/2012/04/18/hologram-of-apples-steve-jobs-to-appear-at-iphone-5-keynote-rumor/

======
Natsu
This is nothing but an unsupported rumor and if you've read the headline,
you've pretty much read the article.

But it's an interesting idea. If someone makes this happen, though, I can only
imagine how many people would be eager to hack in and change the message.

